# Help...fine thin hair...how to give it more texture and volume?



## dlwt2003 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have fine thin hair, what to use to give it more texture and volumn. Actually just giving it texture would be wonderful. Its just fine thin flyaway hair, anyone??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the same exact hair type and it really ticks me off! There's some products i've used in the past that helped give it volume and texture like Redken Guts and a few others (forget names atm). I've since stopped using them because they are filled with silicone which wrecks major havoc on hair especially our type so I wouldn't recommend them anymore. :frown: You can try using a round brush and roll up and backwards at bit at the root when drying as this will give lift and volume. Another thing that is helpful is to have the right cut. Bobs are excellent choices for our hair type. When I had one my hair was always full of volume and looked and felt so much thicker with very little work. I have been trying to grow my hair out but am deciding it's a really bad idea. My hair had alot of damage and breakage from the aforementioned "volumizing"/ "texturizing" products so i'm kinda stuck right now b/c even if I cut it all off at this point, it's still gonna look scraggly so i'm trying to let it grow and fill in some before I go back to my beloved bob. :laughing:


----------



## reemreem (Nov 21, 2006)

velcro rollers! the really big ones. as far as texture, i'd say try different products of the texturising variety and see what works for you. theres a spray from toni and guy's drugstore range, dont remember the name but its really for thickening.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd give you my hair in a heartbeat... You'd just give it back though LOL! I have really thick hair with lots of texture, although I hate volume...


----------



## impulse (Nov 21, 2006)

Have a stylist point cut your hair at the ends. adds nice texture. as for volume.. for a quick fix just backcomb your hair right at the base (scalp) this will lift your hair.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree with Lisa about a bob cut. I have long hair now, but I used to have an at the chin bob with lots of layers, and I didn't have to do much for volume. The longer your hair is, the more the strands weigh down. Try velcro or hot rollers..and lots of volumizing product. Not too much though, or it will weigh your hair down! Dove's new line has weightless conditioners, which help to give a lot of volume. I love Matrix Amplify, although it's a little expensive for regular use. Hope this helps!


----------



## LVA (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree w/a bob. They give me tons of volume, but look weird w/my face shape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 22, 2006)

My sister has your hair : we always talk about switching hairs even her daughters wantS my hair ARE THEY NUTS lol

i LIKE BOBS AS WELL BUT THEY MAKE ME look like a boy LOL


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 22, 2006)

Refering to Paula Begoun's advice: don't let hair grow too long or it can weigh down the hair. Consider layers. Wash hair with a good shampoo that doesn't build up - White Rain Shampoo Extra Body $2. Do not condition. Avoid any stying products as they add to the weight. For fly aways - wipe hair with a static free dryer sheet. The less you do to your hair, the more volume you will have.


----------

